# Another what tire should I buy question



## tyintegra (Sep 14, 2010)

I am wanting to switch to a two tire setup for my MK 6 Golf R and want to get a max performance or extreme performance summer tire. 

Where I live and the type of driving that I do:
I live in Washington State (in the Seattle area) and mostly use my car as a DD, so I need the tire to perform well in the dry and in the rain. I like going on some spirited drives on twisty roads and want to start participating in more autocross/track day events (not enough to get a dedicated track tire though). 

I have been looking mostly at the following two tires, but am definitely open to other suggestions:
- Continental Extremecontact DW - $134 per tire, 21 lbs per tire, top rated by tirerack.com, tread wear rating of 340
- Bridgestone Potenza RE-11 - $179 per tire, 25 lbs per tire, top rated by tirerack.com, tread wear rating of 200. This tire performs better in the dry and a little worse in the rain than the DW.

As I write this out, I am kind of leaning more toward the DW, but still want to get opinions from others on these tires or possibly others.

TIA


----------



## Quinn1.8t (Oct 8, 2006)

Michelin Pilot Super Sport is almost always the answer. Probably more expensive than the two tires you listed, but many say they are worth the money.

Edit: Here's an entire thread full of praise: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6896818-Pilot-Super-Sports-worth-it&highlight=michelin


----------



## TxJet98 (Jun 29, 2012)

I have the RE-11 on the Corrado and it is a fantastic tire. Drove it on the highway in the rain and it handled fine. Done a couple track days and they are wearing very evenly and lasting well. I would recommend them.

I have no experience with the DW, but I can comment the RE-11 is a good tire.


----------



## 1.8tizzle (May 22, 2003)

I'm all about tread ware ratings for a daily. I can't imagine you are blasting your car to the limits on a daily basis (but who knows), so find a balance for something that performs up to par, yet won't be dead in 6 months.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

pilot super sport


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

I'd call TireRack and talk about it with them.

Has the DW been replaced? It strikes me that it is getting a bit old now, no?


----------



## tyintegra (Sep 14, 2010)

TxJet98: can you tell me how many miles you currently have on the tires and how many miles you expect to get out of them?


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

Ask porsche if the tire they equip standard is good enough for your golf.


----------



## Quinn1.8t (Oct 8, 2006)

tyintegra said:


> I see that the pilot super sport is also a great tire, but I am wondering if it is THAT much better to justify the extra $55 per tire.


There's an entire thread saying yes! 


The RE-11 will probably be a better performer than the PSS in the dry, as it's a popular autocross tire. However the PSS will last longer and will probably be better in the wet.


----------



## CabrioVR (Sep 1, 2006)

You want 71-RE :thumbup:


----------



## Electron Man (Sep 21, 1999)

*Comparing tire tread wear ratings amongst different tire manufacturers is akin to comparing apples to airplanes.* It's an easy point to miss.

OP is spot on regarding paying close attention to tire weight...as the extra weight affects acceleration.

Unless you'll be doing those "spirited drives on twisty roads" while it's raining, I'd stick with the Contis.


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

Falken 615k or nothing


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

The DW is about a six year old tire and will be replaced soon - I wouldn't buy them now. Mind you the RE-11 is pretty old too. The PSS is the way to go.


----------



## Shmi (Mar 25, 2009)

Another vote for PSS from me.


----------



## bothhandsplease (Oct 6, 2011)

Quinn1.8t said:


> Michelin Pilot Super Sport is almost always the answer. Probably more expensive than the two tires you listed, but many say they are worth the money.
> 
> Edit: Here's an entire thread full of praise: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6896818-Pilot-Super-Sports-worth-it&highlight=michelin





Power5 said:


> pilot super sport





Shmi said:


> Another vote for PSS from me.


:thumbup: Another vote here. Got a set for my gfs mercedes. They're great performance tires.


----------



## improvius (Mar 6, 2001)

The Contis will do everything you want/need and be relatively quiet and comfortable while doing so. I had them on my GTI and loved them, and just got them for my x1 and love them even more.


----------



## lowlight (Nov 8, 2005)

IMO, if you're going to the trouble of 2 wheel/tire sets, max out both.

Extreme Performance Summer & Ice and Snow winter.

My first pick would be Dunlop Direzza ZII, it's what I'll get to replace the stock Advans on my Evo. 

But, that said, we've really enjoyed MPSS on my wife's Si.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

improvius said:


> The Contis will do everything you want/need and be relatively quiet and comfortable while doing so. I had them on my GTI and loved them, and just got them for my x1 and love them even more.


This.

I think Contis are the best everyday tires out there at a reasonable price.


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

Look at the Nitto Motivo. I have been running them on my CC and they run quite and perform well when pushed to the limits in both wet and dry conditions.


----------



## dub*man (Aug 7, 2005)

Michelin Pilot Super Sport. :beer:


The answer is always, Pilot Super Sport


----------



## Turbo-D (Jan 28, 2003)

bridgestone s-04 pole position! They totally transformed my e36 m3 form my last set of toyo t1r.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Re71s are good.

PSS are fantastic. 

Re11s are old. 

Nitto Invo are good.


----------



## forumname (Aug 30, 2008)

tyintegra said:


> I have been looking mostly at the following two tires, but am definitely open to other suggestions:
> - Continental Extremecontact DW - $134 per tire, 21 lbs per tire, top rated by tirerack.com, tread wear rating of 340
> - Bridgestone Potenza RE-11 - $179 per tire, 25 lbs per tire, top rated by tirerack.com, tread wear rating of 200. This tire performs better in the dry and a little worse in the rain than the DW.
> 
> ...


You're close. I'd really consider the DWS06. You'd have traction everywhere not most everywhere. Last winter was an exception.


----------



## Tokyosmash (Mar 11, 2007)

Quinn1.8t said:


> Michelin Pilot Super Sport is almost always the answer. Probably more expensive than the two tires you listed, but many say they are worth the money.
> 
> Edit: Here's an entire thread full of praise: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6896818-Pilot-Super-Sports-worth-it&highlight=michelin


Whole lot of this, my ST is shod with them, my R will be shortly.


----------



## bubbagti (Mar 6, 2004)

How loud are the PSS's? Ive read that the conti's are much quieter, is this true?

Looking to replace my tires soon also


----------



## jepva (Feb 10, 2011)

Turbo-D said:


> bridgestone s-04 pole position! They totally transformed my e36 m3 form my last set of toyo t1r.


These. 95% of the PSS for a much better price.


----------



## Tokyosmash (Mar 11, 2007)

bubbagti said:


> How loud are the PSS's? Ive read that the conti's are much quieter, is this true?
> 
> Looking to replace my tires soon also


I don't know how they could be any quieter honestly.


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

DW gets my money, they're great tires, especially for the money


----------



## Khyron (Dec 5, 2001)

Aonarch said:


> Re71s are good.


RE71s are from 10 years ago. RE71R (which I have) are one of the top dogs for autocross but holy mother they are loud on certain types of asphalt. Like louder than my studded winter tires. It's bizarre. Then dead silent other places. FRS has good insulation but I'd go mad in a convertible.

They are the new RE11a replacement model which are discontinued.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

Tokyosmash said:


> I don't know how they could be any quieter honestly.


The DW is quieter. With that said the PSS is not loud. 

The worst part about the DW is the on centre feel. They are very vague and floaty. That's why I didn't buy a second set although they were very good just about everywhere else. It's also why I wouldn't buy them now, since they just replaced the DWS marketing that very thing was a big improvement, I would imagine a DW successor isn't far off. The S-04 is a good tire also but Bridgestone typically doesn't quite live up to some others in ride or noise... Although performance is generally excellent.


----------



## My Big (Dec 26, 2010)

Pilot SS


----------



## ZPayne (Jan 8, 2014)

The Potenza's were standard OEM equipment on my IS300, I recently upgraded to Michelin PSS. It TRANSFORMED the cars steering feel and response and handling. Seriously, listen to what a third of the people in this thread are saying, it is THE best tire you can buy. They aren't that much more expensive either.


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

ZPayne said:


> The Potenza's were standard OEM equipment on my IS300, I recently upgraded to Michelin PSS. It TRANSFORMED the cars steering feel and response and handling. Seriously, listen to what a third of the people in this thread are saying, it is THE best tire you can buy. They aren't that much more expensive either.


the s04 pole position came out in 2011ish I thought? They came on an IS300?

PSS are fantastic. 

Re11s are old. 

Nitto Invo are good.[/QUOTE]
anything to back that up b/c the RE11A as is are still a fairly good tire and not too bad in the rain either. I think they are better than the invo...


----------



## Khyron (Dec 5, 2001)

Aw614 said:


> anything to back that up b/c the RE11A as is are still a fairly good tire and not too bad in the rain either. I think they are better than the invo...


As mentioned above the RE11A are done, and the RE71R is the replacement model. PSS are good street tires but not in the same class. Don't buy discontinued tires - blow one you might not be able to source a replacement and end up buying 4.


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

Khyron said:


> As mentioned above the RE11A are done, and the RE71R is the replacement model. PSS are good street tires but not in the same class.


done I know, but Im guessing the OP was able to find new old stock on closeout which is what I was assuming. Just like how tire rack had old dunlop ZII on closeout with dunlop ZIISS selling at the same time.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

PSS are ****ing money for the PNW, although its not supposed to rain until late 2016 the way things are going so hoosier slicks are always an option.


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

I have a set of Pilot Super Sports on my BRZ. For the street, they are a fantastic tire, and I'd recommend them. They even seem to make a great track tire from what I've read. For autocross, though? I don't care for them. I don't autocross the BRZ much, so it's not a big deal, but they seem to take a while to get warmed up and sticky in an autocross environment and they don't seem to stick as well as other tires I'm used to. 

If you won't be doing much auto crossing (or don't mind having a handicapped tire for that purpose), I'd highly recommend the PSS. 

Also, the tires are bi-directional so if you have a square set up you can fully rotate the tires and take advantage of their 30k mile warranty. :thumbup:


----------



## oviewankenobi (Nov 8, 2009)

FWIW, I'll add that the Michelin PSS is a great tire. Have them on my car now. Also, solid in the rain. Little noisy, but nothing that irritable.

Little on the more expensive side, which is why I'm debating Conti DW for replacements - but if I could swing the extra $150-200, I would go with the PSS without a second thought.


----------



## jepva (Feb 10, 2011)

Aw614 said:


> the s04 pole position came out in 2011ish I thought? They came on an IS300?


He's full of it.

People should actually go read test results:

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tests/chartDisplay.jsp?ttid=148

New S-04's would be $148/tire for my GLI, PSS $190/tire. Not going to pay $200 more for a set of PSS when the difference would be barely noticeable or unless I'm actually tracking the car all the time (in which case I would get track tires anyway).

The biggest complaint I hear about the PSS are they get to be a rough ride and more noisy when it's colder out, but probably not a concern if these will truly be "summer" tires.


----------



## tyintegra (Sep 14, 2010)

I have had a few people tell me recently that the PSS don't do so well for track days. They say that they are a little too soft and chunks of the tread have actually come apart as a result of just a couple track days. 

Has anyone else taken these to the track and can you either confirm or deny this?


----------



## TxJet98 (Jun 29, 2012)

tyintegra said:


> TxJet98: can you tell me how many miles you currently have on the tires and how many miles you expect to get out of them?


In regards to my RE-11's...

My situation is somewhat abnormal, as most of the miles would normally come from the track (this is my fun car). I have 2 track day sessions on this set, and I would expect them to last another 8-10 track days. Overall, this would equate to about 4000 track miles.

I drive the car to the track, and to various shows and meets in my area, adding another 2000 miles to the set. I did also drive to Georgia for Sowo, which was a 2000 mile trip.

Overall, I expect to get about 10,000 miles on the set, with more than half of that being aggressive and/or track day driving.


----------



## xmaciek82x (Jan 15, 2004)

MPSS is the answer. If you can't afford them or get them, then Continental Extremecontact DW is the second answer. I just put them on my 560whp RWD drive car because MPSS were on backorder in my size for about 2 months and I'm impressed. They actually do REALLY well on my car in dry and wet. Whatever the existing Extremecontact DW get replaced with, I will probably end up getting that when I need new rear tires.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

Aw614 said:


> the s04 pole position came out in 2011ish I thought? They came on an IS300?


They came with RE040's which are a totally different (and very old) tire.




tyintegra said:


> I have had a few people tell me recently that the PSS don't do so well for track days. They say that they are a little too soft and chunks of the tread have actually come apart as a result of just a couple track days.
> 
> Has anyone else taken these to the track and can you either confirm or deny this?


It's like using street pads on the track, there are better choices but they usually suck on road.


----------

